# New Here



## babybelly (Aug 28, 2017)

What's up everyone!  Older guy here hoping to learn something new!


----------



## jackyjaggs (Aug 28, 2017)

WELCOME, you have come to the right place!


----------



## brazey (Aug 28, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Aug 28, 2017)

Welcome to the club 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## solidassears (Aug 28, 2017)

babybelly said:


> What's up everyone!  Older guy here hoping to learn something new!



Older? Like 25-29 or like 60-70?

In any case; welcome from the old man here..


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 3, 2017)

Welcome, I like the name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tots (Sep 4, 2017)

welcome


----------

